# Ausrüstung für Videoerstellung



## Sir-John-Babcock (28. Juli 2014)

*Ausrüstung für Videoerstellung*

Hi.
Ich überlege schon seit längerem das ein oder andere Video zu Hearthstone zu machen. Bislang hat dazu aber immer die Ausrüstung gefehlt und ich bin nie dazu gekommen mir etwas dergleichen zuzulegen. Da meine Freundin für einige Wochen verreist, brauche ich demnächst aber sowieso eine Webcam und ein Mirko zum Skypen. Deshalb wollte ich mir nun eine Webcam und ein Mikro oder Headset holen, dass auch für die Erstellung von Videos geeignet ist. Das Video soll nur Standard sein. Also ich spiele, kommentiere es und irgendwo in der Ecke bin ich zu sehen. Hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir vielleicht Webcam und Headset empfehlen? Ich wollte jetzt nicht allzu viel Geld dafür ausgeben, da es jetzt auch nicht hochprofessionell sein muss. Ansonsten wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Empfehlungen hat, welches Programm ich zur Videoerstellung nutzen kann? Am besten wäre natürlich irgendein kostenloses Programm.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Zu nem Programm kann nicht viel sagen, aber ne Webcam muss nicht teuer sein, da gibt es ja massis Auswahl, und da Du eh nur klein in der Ecke bist, wäre es echt egal, ob die eine Webcam nun vlt ein bisschen besser oder schlechter als das andere ist 

Micro wäre ja dann in der Webcam idR mit eingebaut, man kann natürlich auch separat eines benutzen oder ein Headset nehmen. 

Ist aber alles auch eine Frage, wie viel Budget für dich dann noch "nicht allzu viel Geld" bedeutet ^^  

Zur Videoerstellung kannst Du für das Game einfach den MSI Afterburner nehmen, der kann auch Videos aufzeichnen - fürs Zusammenschneiden aber, also: ich selber kenn magix video deluxe, das kostet zwar was, aber eine nicht ganz aktuelle Version wäre vlt. recht billig zu haben?


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort. Also ein spezielles Budget habe ich nicht. Hängt auch davon ab, wie viele Komponenten ich kaufen müsste. Wenn die Qualität des Tons von der Webcam in Ordnung ist und ich nur die bräuchte, dann würde ich weniger ausgeben wollen als für Webcam und Headset zusammen. Außerdem hängt es davon ab, was sie können und wie allgemein die Preise sind. Ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus. Wenn die qualitativen Unterschiede nicht eklatant sind, dann würde ich eher etwas Günstiges bevorzugen. Alles zusammen sollte nicht viel mehr als 50 Euro kosten. Wenn man dafür aber nichts vernünftiges bekommt, würde ich mir auch überlegen mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Also, ICH finde es grauenhaft, wenn LetPlayer&co die immer sehr schwachen Mics von erschwinglichen Headsets verwenden, und kann es nicht nachvollziehen, wenn jemand so was ernsthaft als Hobby macht und an die Öffentlichkeit geht, aber dann nicht auch wenigstens ein "semi-professionelles" Mic benutzt - aber das ist Ansichtssache.   

Du kannst ja mal so ne Webcam nehmen http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-C270-USB-HD-Webcam/dp/B003PAOAWG  und wenn DIR das Mic nicht ausreicht, dann holst Du halt noch ein Headset für 20-30€ - das klingt bei dem Preis dann sicher rein "technisch" gesehen auch nicht viel besser, aber du bist mit dem Mund viel näher dran und hast zumindest einen eher "kommentatorischen" Sound als einen Sound per Webcam wie bei "Telefon auf Freisprechen"


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn man sich auch selbst filmt sollte man nicht ein anderes Ding vergessen: Licht!
Eine ordentliche Lampe die einen gut ausleuchtet und damit das nicht nur aus Bildrauschen besteht


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise.
Ich denke ich werde erst mal mit der Webcam starten und dann schauen, wie es mit dem Ton ist. Wenn es nicht annehmbar sein sollte, werde ich mir nochmal überlegen, wie ich weiter verfahre. Ich will es eh erst mal nur ausprobieren, wie das mit den Videos so läuft. Wenn es mir Spaß macht, kommt mit der zusätzlichen Motivation wohl auch die Bereitschaft mehr Geld aufzuwenden


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (28. Juli 2014)

Habe mich nun doch noch für ein Mikrophone entschieden, da die nicht so teuer waren wie angenommen und ich mit Webcam + Mikrophone nur bei gut 40 Euro lande.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Also, wenn Du mit cam + mic auf 40€ kommst, dann taugt das mic nix


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich benutze das beyerdynamic MMX 2 Digital Gaming Headset und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wäre dann allerdings über deinem Budget, vor allem mit Webcam. Das Creative ChatMax HS-720 hat noch ganz gute Bewertungen, was ich auf den ersten Blick sehen kann. 

Aber Herbboy hat schon recht, Mikrofon-Qualität ist beim Let's Playen das A und O. Andererseits bringt es auch nix, wenn du jetzt Equipment für 70-100€ kaufst und dann aber merkst, dass das nix für dich ist. Ich habe halt mit meinem alten Headset angefangen und nach zwei Monaten, als ich gemerkt habe, dass es mir Spaß macht, das MMX 2 gekauft. Wird in dem Preisbereich auch am Häufigsten empfohlen. Man kann dann auch noch auf Großmembraner umschwenken, da geht es dann so bei 80-90€ los. Aber mir war mir dann die Bewegungsfreiheit, die ich mit meinem Headset habe, doch wichtiger.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (28. Juli 2014)

Hätte ich auch gedacht; dass gute Mikros eigentlich recht teuer sind. Aber die Bewertungen waren auch im Hinblick auf Let's Play nicht so schlecht und deswegen dachte ich, dass es einfach mal testen werde. Wenn es nichts taugt, schick ich es wieder zurück und entscheide mich vielleicht später nochmal für ein besseres.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Mic ist es denn? 

Es is halt so: ein Profi-Mic wie zB fürs Fernsehen wäre natürlich unbezahlbar, die Teile kosten vierstellige Beträge. Aber im ambitionierten Hobbybereich liegen halt zwischen 20 und 60, vlt. auch 80 Euro schon Qualitäts-Welten, und 50-80€ wären ja nun auch alles andere als unbezahlbar. Zumindest finde ich es sehr seltsam, wenn man LetsPlays mit nem Top-PC macht und mind 1x Monat ein neues Game kauft, aber angeblich ein 50€-Mic VIEL zu teuer ist und man im Video ne Stimme hat wie bei Videochats aus dem Jahr 2000, wo die Sprachqualität wegen des noch langsamen (bezahlbaren) Internets absichtlich gesenkt wurde  

Aber wenn Dir das Mic reicht, dann behalt es ruhig.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (29. Juli 2014)

Das Mikro ist dieses hier
Speedlink Capo Desktop und Hand Mikrofon schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wie gesagt, ich habe erst mal keine ambitionierten Pläne und normalerweise spiele ich kaum Spiele, die sich für Lets Play eignen. Also vielleicht wird es nur bei ein paar Hearthstone Videos bleiben. Hat sich nun halt nur gepasst es mal zu probieren, weil ich ähnliches Equipment ja auch fürs Skypen benötige.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Das sieht schon ganz okay aus - allerdings könnte es deutlich Rauschen, da Du sicher keine (gute) Soundkarte hast - da könntest Du später vor dem Schneiden per Audiotools etwas nachhelfen


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juli 2014)

Ja, da kannst du dann ein bisschen mit der Rauschentfernung von Audacity rumprobieren. Die Standardeinstellung versaut dir normalerweise mehr, als dass sie hilft. Habe ich dann bei meinen ersten Versuchen auch feststellen können. Aber wenn du dann einmal die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hast, kannst du die dann so verwenden. Wichtig ist, dass du zum Erkennen dann auch eine Stelle raussuchst, wo nur Rauschen zu hören ist, sonst verfälscht es deine Stimme schon enorm. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (29. Juli 2014)

Super, danke für die Tips.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (12. August 2014)

Hallo nochmal.
Da ich euch ja einige Zeit beschäftigt habe, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich wenigstens mal das Ergebnis zeigen sollte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9njsEzu-gM

Cam habe ich noch nicht. Aber den Sound finde ich ganz ordentlich soweit, oder was denkt ihr?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Jo, kann man so lassen - klingt zwar ein wenig "blass", aber das kann auch am Videocodec liegen, aber in jedem Falle besser als die meisten "Hobby"-LP, die sich anhören wie per Laptop-Webcam geskypt... 

Aber nebenbei: warum zur Hölle hast Du schon Werbung bei deinem Video vorgeschaltet bekommen? Ich dachte, das bekommt man erst bei einigen hundert bzw tausend Klicks ^^


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (13. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht spielt die Gesamtmenge an Klicks ja eine Rolle. Da habe ich über 400. Ich verstehe aber das System überhaupt nicht. Es wird angezeigt, dass ich mit einem Video 1 Dollar verdient habe, welches nur 5-6 Klicks hatte, während alle anderen mehr Klicks haben und größtenteils gar keine Einnahmen haben


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (13. August 2014)

Werbung kann man soweit ich weiß mittlerweile schon direkt am Anfang schalten, auch wenn man den Kanal gerade erst frisch erstellt hat. Man muss sogar die Monetarisierung generell aktivieren, dass man z.B. eigene Thumbnails hochladen kann und so weiter. Ich glaube, für die Geplant-Funktion braucht man auch eine aktivierte Monetarisierung. Jedoch ist das nur eine generelle Einstellung, dann kann man nochmal einzeln wählen, welches Video monetarisiert werden soll. Es könnte auch noch passieren, dass das Video Musik enthält, wo andere dann Anspruch drauf anmelden. Dann ist auf den Videos auch Werbung, die Einnahmen gehen dann aber an die Rechteinhaber. Bzw. die angeblichen Rechteinhaber.

Let's Plays zu monetarisieren ist allerdings immer eine riskante Sache, viele Hersteller sehen das nämlich gar nicht gerne, dass mit ihrem Produkt Geld verdient wird. Würde das sicherheitshalber beim Publisher abklären, sonst können die dir ganz schnell deinen Kanal dicht machen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2014)

Also, wenn man schon für 5 Klicks nen Dollar bekommt, dann erklärt das die Flut an LP natürlich ein gutes Stückweit...


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (13. August 2014)

Ich befürchte ja eher, dass das daher kommt, dass sich die Leute die Großen anschauen und denken: "Geil. Den ganzen Tag vorm Computer sitzen und zocken und davon leben. Das mach ich auch." 

Wie das mit der Auszahlung pro Klick aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Da ich absolut keine Werbung mag, hab ich bei mir auf dem Kanal auch keine geschaltet.


----------

